# chubs???



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I fished this summer and caught lots of um. is this really there real name? just wondered if they had a name other than creek chub? I actually enjoy catching um. made many my skunked days turn into a great day. I have caught some that fight harder than the rock bass I caught.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

They make great bait.:F


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

not on a flyrod. haha. they make good catches


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Some chubs that get big have a rainbow coliring to them, there has been quite a few times I thought I had my target fish on, only to see a chub come in, back in the day in the Big walnut my bro and I would catch them all rainbow looking about 16 to18, big ones and they would have horns on there foehead. Ever get them like that?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I seen some with a rainbow shine but no this is was my 1st year river fishing on a flyrod or basically at all and never caught one bigger than 8 to 10 inches. I have tho stood on the cliff and looked down before I went to fish and seen schools that had some pretty big like you said.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have hooked into my fair share of them, some did have the horns also. Never caught any of real size.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

they squeal sometime too!!! Loads of fun and willing to take a dry


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya tell me about it. I've casted plenty of times and they attack your indicator too. lol they do make a noise. kinda like a sheephead does. lol. can't wait to use my new 3wt on some chubs and gills in the summer!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Best way to catch them are on nymphs as it been the best for me. I have a picture of a 16 incher caught on a size 24 BH nymph.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I used to live on a farm that has a very small channelized stream that runs between 2 corn fields. It had a good number of Chubs in it. I would at times go down and fish it with a 3wt. The larger chubs do put up a decent fight.

Jeremy


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

u know guys we all look for prize fish like rainbows and trout. but i am happy to catch chubs on a fly. theyre what keeps me from getting skunked. which of the local rivers u think has biggest chubs?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have seen bigger chubs on the mad than anywhere else, get up into parts of Pa and you get fallfish, which i think get over 20in, there just a big chub.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Catching chubs is fun for sure. I bring my fly rod to Chautaqua just for that purpose. Of course, they do end up underneath a balloon attatched to a quick strike musky rig, but still fun to catch the bait. Muskies and pike LOVE chubs.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ohh man creek chubs are so much fun i got a creek right niext to my house that fish all the time in their for them the biggest i have got was like 6 and it was huge put up a real good fight too on a flyrod matter of a fact i am goona go after some to mroww if i dont go to miulton dam the best bait i ever use is a little peace of rubber off you twister tail man does that all ways git them but if you want a chance to git them sucks nimphing works good too and like jims said they great bait for muskies pike catfish and walleyes too bass love also


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

in my short experience I came to the conclusion that a creek chub will bite just about anything you throw at it.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

I have to chime in on this one! I just bought a Cabelas 3 Forks 3wt to specificaly target chubs in the crick by my house. I love em. My daughter and I hammer them on corn for fun and they love flies. She caught one with those horns on its head we called "ChubZilla!" I'll post a picture when I get a chance to try out the new rod on the local "rainbow chubs."


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I need to see these horned chubs. that would be crazy


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

There is a lot of those Horned chubs down here biggest one so far was about a 13 incher or so. on a ant pattern if I remembered in a hole where it is now filled with concrete next to a low water bridge! Damn hillbillies in WV does nothing but detroy habitats everywhere in WV.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

the chubs you are speaking about they get the horns when they are spawning/breeding it is not uncommon to see it through out the year when you are unhooking the make a kind of croaking noise in their throat pretty neat and fun to catch


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well lioke i said i was gonna go out to my creek yesterday for them so i did i caught about 16 of them in about a half hour i caught them on single eggs lol but heres a pic of one i caught the bbiggest i had on wa slike 10 inch but fell off on the bank and in the watter
thats where i caught them


----------

